# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  UPS Store's Ask The Expert Panel

## Brian_Krassenstein

At next week's Inside 3D Printing Conference & Expo in Santa  Clara, CA, put on by MecklerMedia, The UPS Store will be on hand to  sponsor a panel that should answer a lot of questions--literally. The  "Ask the Experts" panel, set for October 22nd from 10:45-11:45 am,  promises to bring together a group of incredibly well-informed movers  and shakers in the 3D printing space to bring light to all the nagging  questions that plague the rest of us, from the curious to the expansive  maker working away in a shop to the designer looking to see how 3D  printing can benefit their work. Tweet questions using hashtag #3DPWeek  to ask Terry Wohlers (Wohlers Associates), Richard Garrity (Stratasys),  and Daniel Remba (The UPS Store) your questions ahead of time. Remember  readers of 3DPrint.com save 20% on registration prices by using discount  code 3DPRINT. Read more about the upcoming panel in the full story: http://3dprint.com/100610/ups-store-ask-the-experts/

----------

